# Civilization V (5) Announced



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

If, like me, you're a strategy geek and are into Civilization type games then this is good news. Use to spend ages on Civ IV!

http://uk.gamespot.com/pc/strategy/civilizationv/index.html


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Civ iv lost some of the old magic for me. My favourite was civ ii when I was younger. Spent hours on it, probably the most amount of history revision I ever did  was a great in depth game, and some of the deapth was lost on iv. Hopefully it's coming back!


----------

